# Released My Rescues.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I released my rescues. They have been flying in my aviray for over 1 week and a 1/2 now making them a month and 1/2. or 6 weeks. Possibly older. I was so sad when I tossed them in to the wild. At my work there is a ferral flock, and I always spread seeds out for them . So they will be well feed and we have ponds every where there. So if they stick arround they will be well attended. I miss them so much already. They made circles arround my work the tried to land on roof shingles (which they slipped off of ) They will need some adjusting though. They are more than capable of managing them selves. I made sure of that lol. And I have permantly scared the hawk away. It got caught in between two pallets and I was shaking the bags and making loud noises when it got out it took off and has not been seen for a whole week 

So I figured Ide post. They are making there journy to becoming adults. Im glad I was able to aid them this far. Now its time for them to spread there wings. Ill post pictures tomorrow but im past my bed time. 

I will check on them tomorrow but have mingled well with there new friends. And even stopped in before I left on top of the hay. 

They are so cute and I'm wishing them the best.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for helping these birds and releasing them safely, continue to keep an eye out on them at work...if you can, and thank you for feeding the wild flock too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, that is wonderful! A good release is what all of us wish for. You're so lucky that you'll still be able to keep an eye on them and keep them well fed.

Well done!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great release, Michael! That's a job well done, bringing them along to where they can join the wild ones!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael, this is a very sweet and caring thing for you to do. Releasing them into a supported flock will make their lives easier in terms of adjustments. I do
understand what you mean about them initially being a bit awkward w/their 
new found freedom and new environment. I think they catch on real quick 
especially when released into an existing flock and also when they are released
w/a buddy. You've covered all the bases.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job, Michael!!! Congratulations.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow! That's terrific, Michael!

It seemed like only yesterday they were little tiny babies!
Must have been scary to set them free, though you probably have done
this many times before. I was praying that all would go well for them when I read your post that you were going to fly them that night.

Well done, guy!!!
Look forward to seeing more of your pics and also to hear how they're fairing when you observe the flock at work! This really amazes me! 

I also wrote a post to you in the show birds section!
I'll check back tomorrow!

Get some well deserved rest now!


----------

